

This is the first time I've seen this - Google search - tyohn
http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=Flash+decompiler&btnG=Google+Search
At bottom of my Google search: In response to a complaint we received under the US Digital Millennium Copyright Act, we have removed 1 result(s) from this page. If you wish, you may read the DMCA complaint that caused the removal(s) at ChillingEffects.org.
======
tyohn
At bottom of my Google search: In response to a complaint we received under
the US Digital Millennium Copyright Act, we have removed 1 result(s) from this
page. If you wish, you may read the DMCA complaint that caused the removal(s)

~~~
gojomo
I don't see the DMCA removal notice for this request, but have seen it for
other searches, like say [xenu].

You can see a lot of similar DMCA takedown requests for Google and other sites
at <http://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512/notice.cgi>.

------
wallflower
Just had random flashback to that doesn't-seem-so-silly-now movie "The Net"
staring Speed's Sandra Bullock where they remove her identity...

~~~
tlrobinson
I just watched The Net last night. It's on Comcast's On-Demand for the next
couple weeks for anyone who's interested...

------
ciscoriordan
Now what were you doing searching for a Flash decompiler... just kidding.

